# Skinnies or skinny wide



## Makinitnasty94 (Jun 16, 2014)

I have a all time 4wd 350 rancher I'm putting some 27 zillas on and needed some help with deciding. I either want 27x10x14 on all 4 or 27x9x12 in front and 11s in back. My questions are which way would be better, and is a 14 inch rim too much for a 27 zilla. Thanks!! I ride on a couple of minor rocky trails, mud and water, and some gravel roads


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

S/W 


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage 2000lb Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Skinnies vs Wides "The Showdown" - MudInMyBlood Forums



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------

